
Why are all programming languages in English? - rmason
https://medium.com/@jennymandl/why-are-all-programming-languages-in-english-12b1312bada4#.o3lhofbw3
======
gnarbarian
Because a universal language is more useful than innumerable balkanized
languages. Even for those who have yet to learn it.

------
jmnicolas
I think the Windev RAD tool use French keywords and I'm pretty sure Soviet
programming languages were in Russian.

